# baby goat and water



## lilly foote (Feb 25, 2007)

i know this sounds kinda silly but does anyone know a good way to teach kids to drink water i've tried every thing i know and they aint haven it they want there bottle with milk and they want them now!!! all the bawling is about to get the best of me they eat really well but think they still need
there bottles any suggestions wuold be greatly appreciated
lilly


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

How old are they? They will start drinking water when they are ready - and it depends on the goat. Our first kids didn't drink much water until they were 2 weeks - but later kids started much earlier when they had the older kids to copy.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

Yep it really depends on the age. If they are not of weaning age, they relalay wil not DRINK from a bowl, they will sip. I have some babies that are 10 weeks old and are getting ready to be weaned, they are drinking a lot for the water tank.


----------



## goatmarm (Nov 19, 2005)

---


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I just leave water in a small bucket clipped to the side of their pen from the time they are 1-2 weeks old. I keep it refreshed with clean water and they will eventually learn to drink from it. By weaning age(3-5 months), they are all drinking water just like the adult does. As long as its available to them, I don't worry about how much they are drinking. 
Are you trying to wean these kids?? How old are they?? What is the water in??
I have found that my kids prefer a deep bucket for water over a shallow dish of any sort. This goes for does too, the bigger the tub, the better they like it.


----------



## lilly foote (Feb 25, 2007)

these babies are 2 1/2 months old boer doelings when i got them three weeks ago they
where beening feed 16oz of replacer 4 times a day each the lady that gave them to me told me she couldn't get them to eat well I got them to eat by cutting back on the milk replacer and they eat really well now i'll try the deep bucket and see if that works
right now its in a shallow pan all my other babies learned from there moms but these two are quite the piggies and dont want to learn new things


----------

